# lire de vieilles disquettes pour les enregistrer sur un DD



## Michel C. (24 Mars 2021)

Bonjour
Je suis resté fidèle aux MAC depuis un premier MAC+ vers 1987.
Avant 2000, j'ai stocké des textes d'articles sur de vieilles disquettes 3,5 pouces... et j'aimerais y avoir accès, au moins une fois pour les enregistrer.
Pour cela, j'ai acheté un lecteur de disquettes USb. Malheureusement, celui ne dit que les disquettes HD (haute densité) alors que les miennes sont des DD (double densité. Avez vous une solution pour contourner le pb ?
Merci d'avance de vos réponses
Michel


----------



## dandu (24 Mars 2021)

Y a pas de solutions simples. 

La meilleure, c'est un Mac d'époque avec un vrai lecteur de disquettes, et qui peut se connecter à un réseau pour transférer les données (donc en gros, fin des années 90, jusqu'aux premiers G3).

La seule autre, c'est un boîtier genre Kryoflux pour faire des images disques mais c'est un appareil plutôt destiné à l'archivage et c'est assez cher (et il faut tout de même un lecteur de disquettes d'époque).


----------



## Invité (24 Mars 2021)

J'avais sauvegardé toutes mes D7 sur CD avec mon StarMax (clone du PM 4400) équipé d'une carte USB, carte Ethernet, etc…
Possible aussi de le connecter à l'Internet pour sauver sur un Cloud quelconque ou un disque externe en USB.


----------



## pershing78 (25 Mars 2021)

si le lecteur USB ne lit pas les disquettes il n'y a pas  de solution ! 
Sauf passer par un Mac équipé d'un lecteur interne ou un vieux PC.
J'utilise aussi mon  Power Mac 4400 (je l'ai équipé d'une carte USB)  mais tout Mac avec un lecteur interne suffit  . 
Si les données sont des fichiers PDf, Txt, office, images, on peut les copier directement sur une clé USB ou sur le DD interne et ensuite les envoyer via un serveur FTP ou A2SERVER  . 
Si tu as un Floppy Emulator on peut aussi créer un Disque virtuel, copier les données et ensuite les lire via HFSExplorer sous n'importe quel PC windows. 
Par contre s'il s'agit de programmes il faut les encapsuler (Sit, Toast, image de disquette via disk copy) sinon les données seront corrompues .


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Y a pas de solutions simples.



Si, il y en a une : nous sommes ici sur un forum dont un des objectifs est l'entraide, donc la solution simple est de trouver un membre acceptant de t'aider, et lui envoyer tes disquettes pour qu'il te renvoie leur contenu sur un médium compatible avec ton matériel actuel.

En ce qui me concerne, je dispose, grâce à ma collection de vieux PowerBook, de tout le matériel nécessaire pour procéder à ce genre de manip (et en tant que retraité confiné, de tout le temps nécessaire pour y procéder), donc, Michel C., si mon offre d'aide t'agrée, passe moi un petit MP afin que nous puissions convenir de la manière de procéder.


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Mars 2021)

Si les disquette sont formatées HD (1.44Mo) ça marche avec un lecteur USB avec Mojave, la disquette monte sur le bureau (en lecture seule) et tu peux recopier le contenu. Mais ça marche plus avec Big Sur (c'est dommage), la disquette apparait bien dans l'utilitaire de disque mais impossible de la monter, Big Sur n'est plus capable de lire le HFS standard, c'est nul.





Pour les disquette 800K (DD), c'est un problème de lecteur, le format 800K est spécifique à Apple avec des lecteurs utilisant un schéma de codage physique différent pour permettre d'y mettre plus de données (800Ko au lieu de 720Ko sur PC, pour revenir à un schéma commun sur les disquette HD).

Du coup les lecteurs USB, fait pour PC à la base, sont incapable de lire les disquettes 800Ko (j'en ai jamais vu en tout cas, la plupart ne lisent même plus les disquettes 720Ko).
J'ai vu le Kryoflux présenté par Dandu mais comme il le dit, pour un usage ponctuel c'est hors de prix.

Le seul moyen c'est d'utiliser un vieux Mac avec lecteur de disquette.
Le plus simple, un G3 desktop avec un graveur de CD ou une carte PCI USB pour mettre le tout sur un CD ou une clé USB.
J'ai ça, donc même proposition que Pascal, si tu es en Normandie ou si tu les mets dans un colis, je peux aussi le faire, tu as le choix ;-)


----------



## dandu (25 Mars 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si, il y en a une : nous sommes ici sur un forum dont un des objectifs est l'entraide, donc la solution simple est de trouver un membre acceptant de t'aider, et lui envoyer tes disquettes pour qu'il te renvoie leur contenu sur un médium compatible avec ton matériel actuel.
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, je dispose, grâce à ma collection de vieux PowerBook, de tout le matériel nécessaire pour procéder à ce genre de manip (et en tant que retraité confiné, de tout le temps nécessaire pour y procéder), donc, Michel C., si mon offre d'aide t'agrée, passe moi un petit MP afin que nous puissions convenir de la manière de procéder.


C'est pas une solution simple ça. je le fais pas mal aussi pour aider les gens (plutôt sur les ZIP and co) mais ça complique pas mal les choses.

Une solution simple passe par un ordinateur moderne et pour les disquettes "DD" Apple de 800 ko, y a pas de lecteur externe compatible et les rares solutions d'archivage sont onéreuses et peu pratiques. 

Mais en gros, faut un Mac d'époque (avec tous les problèmes liés) ou passer par quelqu'un d'autre oui.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Si les disquette sont formatées HD (1.44Mo) ça marche avec un lecteur USB avec Mojave


Relis son premier post : ce sont des disquettes "800 Ko", des DD, pas des HD (pour les HD, il a ce qu'il faut).


----------

